# Decent night!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and my Bro decided to give it a shot Friday night! We where out for a couple hours and got 5. Seen several more but they where spooked pretty easy!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like nice fish. Next time lay a tape measure next to them, so we have a comparison in your pix's.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry!! The biggest one was 18 1/2 then 17 and the other three where around 13 or 14 inches?!?!


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice catch , they look light in color , mabe gulf flounder?


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice catch! Where abouts were you fishing on friday? I was out west of p-cola pass and only stuck 3 and no where near as good in size  What time were you out there too? We polled from a little after sunset until past midnight, high tide was at 3am so I am wondering if we just did miss them running in. Happy Hunting


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I don't think you are gonna find anyone on here that is gonna give there best spots away! I know it sounds selfish but it was a lesson learn for me! I don't have a boat so I have the luxury to go where no boat can!! All I do is wade fish! We got out around 9:00 and was back home around midnight!! Pickens is a great place to start you can really work on them as the temps drop!! I hope you can get on them soon!! If you would like I will be glad to carry you with me sometime just shoot me a PM if you are interested!! Good luck!!


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

hahahahaha oh trust me I know the craft of keeping a honey hole a secret my friend! It is a necessity if you want to keep on catching fish in your favorite place with your friends!!! I'm just jealous that I polled my butt off for like 5 hours and you made out better wading...lol, but that also means there are fish out there I just have to find them! And I might just get back with you on taking a trip one day, as long as you don't make me drive there blind folded!!! lol, Happy Hunting


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man I don't mind taking u out there with me sometime!! Just let me know when u wanna go! Hang in there cause if you got a boat it is fixing to get really good for you guys!! Just be patient your time will come!! Really all I do is pick a spot and start walking!!! Good luck!


----------

